# Walking - does it help with weight loss



## missy29 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am wanting to lose weight as quickly as possible (but as healthily as possible too), and wondering whether walking is a good form of exercise to help me lose weight. Ive recently changed my diet (which used to be terrible), so now i just need to get my butt off the couch and exercise!

I am very unfit due to being extremely lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. But I know i need some form of cardio exercise and walking seems to be the easiest thing to do! 

Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## medusalox (Jan 21, 2007)

YES!
I had packed on about 28 lbs my first year at college, and about 7lbs more the subsequent year. This summer, 35lbs heavier than usual, I got a job as a meter maid...which involves a LOT of walking.

I would do 4 laps a shift, and each lap was about 2 miles. So, I'd walk at least 8 miles in a 4 hour shift...not bad! In the 3 summer months when I started, I lost 22lbs. I didn't change a thing about how I eat (and I eat a lot of junk food), nor did I exercise at all anywhere else. All I did was walk around and write tickets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm down to *under* the weight that I started college with, and I did it just by walking!

So yes, walking is an AWESOME, and really enjoyable way to lose weight...plus, it tones muscles all over your body!


----------



## amoona (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm not the most healthy eating person or anything and I don't really work out. However when I was in high school I gained a lot of weight my first two years because I was miserable. During the summer after my sophmore year my mom made me get a job and I had to walk to the bus stop and back every single day. The bus stop is about a 10 minute walk from my house. I lost about 15 lbs. without changing my diet.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes! the main thing is to keep your heart rate up for 20 minutes-30 minutes.  You'll see weight loss in no time!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes! Walking is fantastic exercise.


----------



## missy29 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for that guys!!!

Looks like i need to buy some new sneakers, and get out there and start walking!

If i can drag myself away from the couch....!! Although hearing those success stories, it has inspired me to start!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 22, 2007)

if you have an ipod, listening to audiobooks while walking is fantastic.


----------



## missy29 (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like i will need to go buy an ipod too! Anything to make the walk more enjoyable.


----------



## sexypuma (Jan 22, 2007)

and while you are walking, you could listen to music that are fast pace. It will help you keep a certain pace. When I walk to school or work I listen to rock music and without even thinking about it, I walk faster. I believe you are supposed to go at a brisk pace for some portion of walk and then at a normal pace.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Nike and Ipod have teamed up to  make a great tool that helps keep pace/time while running/walking.

I don't know that I'd spend the $$ on that, but having a shuffle (flash drive, won't mess it up with the wiggle and jiggle like one of the big ipods) and some good music or an audiobook is REALLY helpful.


----------



## TeaCup (Jan 22, 2007)

Get one those lil 5 dollar 'step counters'.

It tracks how many miles youve walked,the calories youve burned,etc. And it just clips onto your belt loop!


----------



## Jade (Jan 22, 2007)

Walking is great exercise, I walk 5 nights a week for 1 hour with my ipod and have lost a lot of weight. I went down from 156 to 120 in a year. Good Luck


----------



## Katja (Jan 22, 2007)

*Walking is a great for cardio exercise.  I do a 1 lap walk before I start running every night.  It's good to warm up, but also for cardio.  You definitely want to walk at a decent pace though.  

There is a guy at my gym that comes in, gets on the treadmill at 2.0 and walks for 5 minutes... no joke.  Then he leaves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That in itself doesn't do much.  You really have to be consistent and persistent.

I would start off slow, and then build up your pace as you start getting accustomed to your walks and your body becomes accustomed to them.

Try to vary your walks.  Either by adding distance throughout the week OR adding small hills OR by increasing your pace.  You could also do intervals.   If you see a tree ahead of you, you could do a slow jog to the tree, then go back to walking (fast pace), then find another landmark to start a sprint.  It keeps it interesting and fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In no time, you might be ready to RUN! :YAY: Super clap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And cardio comes in all forms.... rollerblading, swimming, running, elliptical, cycling, aerobics, etc.  If you add anaerobic exercise in conjunction to your cardio, then more calories are burned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck in achieving your goal!*


----------



## Katja (Jan 22, 2007)

*And please don't judge your achievements solely on the scale.  You'll see changes, no matter how small they are, by the way your clothes fit. *


----------



## DaizyDeath (Jan 22, 2007)

Walking is good for your cardio but i enjoy riding my classic bike more around the trails, i know alot of people dont have trails or nature paths in their backyard but if you do you should definitly start using them its very relaxing to see all the butterflys and bunnys running around.

I gain all my weight in my tummy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i dont do a ton of cardio i mostly do yoga and pilates which is my favorite!


----------



## medusalox (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TeaCup* 

 
_Get one those lil 5 dollar 'step counters'.

It tracks how many miles youve walked,the calories youve burned,etc. And it just clips onto your belt loop!_

 
I wore one of those during an 8 hr shift at work, and I have never been more proud. It's amazing how many steps you take! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I especially like the calorie counter thing...I was like "Oh, there goes the last calorie from lunch!" Hehe.


----------



## TheRitz (Jan 22, 2007)

Dancing is the greatest workout ever!....because you dont have to be good at it, you feel great afterwards, its fun, and it gets your heart pumping...just put on some music and let loose =-]....


----------



## missy29 (Jan 22, 2007)

I really appreciate all your suggestions!! Thanks heaps. 
I'm going to start going for walks in my lunch breaks (1/2 hour), and hopefully soon I start to see some results!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 22, 2007)

A co-worker and myself started walking around our building on our break. Instead of heading to the snack machine, we do two laps around our building. It's a fairly large building so it's a good walk. Plus, during the day at home I try to stay active and moving around.


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 23, 2007)

definitely!!! I love to walk!


----------



## bottleblack (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Nike and Ipod have teamed up to make a great tool that helps keep pace/time while running/walking._

 
I got this for Christmas and it's really motivational to be able to see how far you've gone and track all of your walks/runs on the Nike+ site. 
If you don't want to shell out the $ for the special Nikes, people have come up with little devices to attach the transmitter to your shoe.


----------



## Katja (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_A co-worker and myself started walking around our building on our break. Instead of heading to the snack machine, we do two laps around our building. It's a fairly large building so it's a good walk. Plus, during the day at home I try to stay active and moving around._

 
*I used to do this during the warmer months.  I would walk/jog/run around the building 3-4 times during lunch, then I would quickly eat my lunch afterwards.  I'm a fast eater anyways, so I'd eat my sammich in like 5 minutes. lol*


----------



## missy29 (Feb 1, 2007)

Even though you all inspired me to start walking... i'm yet to start. I have managed to find every excuse under the sun as to why I cant go out for a walk. But I am actually just incredibly lazy.  

I have bought myself an air walker though and I have set it up in my lounge room, so hopefully seeing it sitting there will motivate me to get up off my ass, and exercise!!! Plus, I can watch TV while doing it, so that should keep me happy!!! :cartwheel:


----------



## aeni (Feb 1, 2007)

My boyfriend is slightly exercising/feeding his TV/game need by playing DDR.  I play it too and have read blogs about how it helps you lose weight, but it doesn't cut it for me in the way of cardio work (180 bpm - not music!)


----------



## purplkaret (Feb 1, 2007)

if u get bored of walking quickly (like me) the best way to shrink the time u need to walk for more calories is to walk up hill. 

i think since u changed ur diet it should help 100% and once u start exercising it should melt off pretty quickly! 

g'luck w/ your weight loss!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 1, 2007)

walking is incredible. i cant run or do extremely strenuous excercise because of some medical problems, but walking really is the next best thing. i look forward to it. its my time to think, listen to music, and get out of the house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 either listen to your ipod or burn some good cd's, and i promise you, in no time you will be looking forward to your (almost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) daily walk.


----------



## missy29 (Feb 5, 2007)

I certainly hope i can get to a point where im looking forward to my daily walk. I went for a walk on friday night, but detoured past the servo, and got ice cream, so that kind of defeated the purpose!


----------



## Katja (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missy29* 

 
_I certainly hope i can get to a point where im looking forward to my daily walk. I went for a walk on friday night, but detoured past the servo, and got ice cream, so that kind of defeated the purpose!_

 
*





  Well yeah, that did negate the purpose of your walk (as far as losing weight).  BUT, you got some cardio in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you one that likes to look around at the scenery and enjoy it?  Or do you need something to keep your mind occupied?  You can add some music to your walk with an Ipod or portable cd/cassette player.  Also, if you feel you like someone with you, find a friend who would like to be a walking buddy.  HAHA @ 'walking buddy', but seriously.

Keep it up, and be consistent.  I used to despise running, but once I started keeping up with it, I have come to enjoy it.  (Even if I don't really WANT to, I find that after I'm done, I feel better inside) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck!!*


----------



## missy29 (Feb 6, 2007)

I am one who likes to keep my mind occupied. I find if I'm not actually thinking about the walk, or how much of an effort it is, I can walk for ages without realising how much Ive done. 

I love the walking buddy idea!! Ive got a couple of friends that I'm trying to get to come walking with me, but they always seem to back out at the last minute which then makes me not want to go walking either! Grrr.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*I used to do this during the warmer months.  I would walk/jog/run around the building 3-4 times during lunch, then I would quickly eat my lunch afterwards.  I'm a fast eater anyways, so I'd eat my sammich in like 5 minutes. lol*_

 
Ha ha me too, my boyfriend always goes your done already? LOL My co-worker and I are still walking. I feel good doing it, and if nobody is there I go alone.


----------



## tdm (Feb 7, 2007)

Walking is a form of exercise, but not geared for weightloss.....unless you power walk. Try walking at a faster paste with a hard twist. I know it sounds strange, but it is the best measure when walking if you want to get in shape. This will allow you to work muscles in you hips, quads, hamstring and even abs (if you tighten them while walking). 

Other things you can do, park at the back of the lot when going to the mall/gracery store and walk. Take the stairs instead of elevators. Walk to your mailbox instead of driving (if living in an apt). Think of little things like that.


----------



## Pariah (Feb 8, 2007)

This thread is so motivating! We have a treadmill that I recently started working out on regularly. I'm doing intervals, and I feel like it is much more effective then just getting on there and walking. I am totally looking forward to warmer weather so I can walk outside, though.


----------



## Yasien (Feb 11, 2007)

I like walking because it doesn't feel like a chore. When we got a treadmill I went on it everyday and after awhile I really started to hate it. It just started to feel undesirable, and I can't bring myself to be on it for very long anymore. But I find walking better because I can think about things, and I love to listen to upbeat music. It makes me walk faster because I'm one of those people that go to the beat.

One thing I find that I really love, its bringing my camera with me. I love to photograph nature and really pretty scences, and it makes the walk so much more enjoyable.


----------

